

Mint blasts e-mails from Staging server - CoffeeDregs
http://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/why_did_you_receive_blank_emails_from_stage_mini_mint_com_late_tuesday_night

======
Terretta
The claim the "test system" had "no customer data" is false on its face, as
the customer's email address is clearly customer data.

